# Ok This Is Not That Easy



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I was walking along Corn Field this morning,decided it would be easier walking in the brush.Walk a ways see Black,my mind was going crazy I was looking at about 30 head of True Black,Long Snout,Scrawny Wild Hogs.Lead Sow stops something I haven't had in years,I guess you would call it Hog Fever,I tried aiming for her Head and missed.They were gone in a flash.

The Brush,notice no Green












Long wallow I found they are Bedding in the Tall Weeds on the other side










Might as well forget raising Corn



















big rockpile


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Say it ain't so. You didn't miss did you?ig:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Say it ain't so. You didn't miss did you?


It's just a really tough hog


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's just a really tough hog


:umno:The suction cup on 'is dart jist wouldn't stick to a hawg!!ound:


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

Lot of pigs coming into Missouri especially in the southern half of the state.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Yummm... Pork chops, bacon, ribs.... mouth is watering already. When is open season? Build a stand and bait them perhaps? Is that legal? I don't know as I don't hunt.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

For feral hogs in Missouri, it's always open season...
http://mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/regulations/feral-hog-regulations


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

StL.Ed said:


> For feral hogs in Missouri, it's always open season...
> http://mdc.mo.gov/hunting-trapping/regulations/feral-hog-regulations


Yea but can't Bait them this time of year,can only use .22 or Bow.

big rockpile


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Feller's game cam here caught 13 head at his deer feeder in broad daylight... they tear up folks' yards in the Ft. Worth & Dallas area along the Trinity river.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't say you missed, say it proves you need to buy a new rifle.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Yea but can't Bait them this time of year,can only use .22 or Bow.
> 
> big rockpile


What idiot thinks it is okay to face a hog with only a .22 ?eep:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

diamondtim said:


> What idiot thinks it is okay to face a hog with only a .22 ?eep:


Shot a many with .22 and many Steers.

Went on a Hunt at night after wild Hogs my Guide handed me a 22-250 said shoot for the ear  :runforhills: We didn't get a shot but am curious how it would have turned out.

big rockpile


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I don't think they're serious about anyone really killing a hog if all they will let you use is a 22.


----------



## Deep Woods (Jun 12, 2011)

big rockpile said:


> Shot a many with .22 and many Steers.
> 
> Went on a Hunt at night after wild Hogs my Guide handed me a 22-250 said shoot for the ear  :runforhills: We didn't get a shot but am curious how it would have turned out.
> 
> big rockpile


Those 22-250's are a tough little load..and really flat shooting. We reload our 22-250 bullets and they will take down a full grown boar or whitetail with a well placed shot.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Shot a many with .22 and many Steers.
> 
> Went on a Hunt at night after wild Hogs my Guide handed me a 22-250 said shoot for the ear  :runforhills: We didn't get a shot but am curious how it would have turned out.
> 
> big rockpile


BRP,

As you know, there is a difference in facing a domesticated animal and facing a feral/wild one. There is also a difference between a .22 LR and a 22-250. I for one, would not choose to face a wild hog with a .22 LR. They can get rather surly when wounded.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

diamondtim said:


> BRP,
> 
> As you know, there is a difference in facing a domesticated animal and facing a feral/wild one. There is also a difference between a .22 LR and a 22-250. I for one, would not choose to face a wild hog with a .22 LR. They can get rather surly when wounded.


Yea I know but that is all we can use in certain situations unless we have a Deer Tag.

big rockpile


----------

